# San Diego Metro Club



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The SAN DIEGO METRO PC,will have its bi-monthly meeting saturday April 3 2010,at the LINDA VISTA RECREATION CENTER,7064 Levant st.,San Diego, CA.92111. There will be a small show and a meeting there also may be some birds for sale.We are a family orinted club,that enjoy pigeons.The meeting/show starte at 12 noon to 4PM YOU ALL COME. * GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for letting our members know.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wish I could still be there in San Diego please say hi to all the members of SDMPC.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

george simon said:


> *The SAN DIEGO METRO PC,will have its bi-monthly meeting saturday April 3, 2010,at the LINDA VISTA RECREATION CENTER,7064 Levant st.,San Diego, CA.92111. There will be a small show and a meeting there also may be some birds for sale.We are a family orinted club,that enjoy pigeons.The meeting/show starts at 12 noon to 4PM YOU ALL COME. * GEORGE


*JUST BUMPING UP as a reminder hope to see some of you there*


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm gonna be there George. I cant wait to finally get to meet you. See you on saterday. I'll be the 6'6" guy with my two kids. see you soon.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

shawn arnold said:


> I'm gonna be there George. I cant wait to finally get to meet you. See you on saterday. I'll be the 6'6" guy with my two kids. see you soon.


Wow, 6'6"! You can flag your birds without using a pole! You can just throw your hands up when you're that tall.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

It helps when I'm watching my birds flying. But the down fall is the sun is always in my eyes. haha. Shawn


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

shawn arnold said:


> It helps when I'm watching my birds flying. But the down fall is the sun is always in my eyes. haha. Shawn


LOL......


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

shawn arnold said:


> I'm gonna be there George. I cant wait to finally get to meet you. See you on saterday. I'll be the 6'6" guy with my two kids. see you soon.


*I will be looking for you* GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Bumping up again. I'll be there too. I'm looking forward to meeting you Shawn. George, I'm bringing Raggedy Andy and Ann. They are changing color already. I'm not sure what they are now!

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*San Diego Metro Club Meeting*



Margarret said:


> Bumping up again. I'll be there too. I'm looking forward to meeting you Shawn. George, I'm bringing Raggedy Andy and Ann. They are changing color already. I'm not sure what they are now!
> 
> Margaret


*HI Margaret,I realy want to see ANDY and ANN *GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> *HI Margaret,I realy want to see ANDY and ANN *GEORGE


YEP! ME TOO!!

Look forward to seeing PICTURES of the SHOW!!

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> YEP! ME TOO!!
> 
> Look forward to seeing PICTURES of the SHOW!!
> 
> ...


*Hi Shi its not a big show maybe 25 to 50 birds. Gives us a chance to let other members of the club see what we have. *GEORGE


----------

